# aggravation!



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Its your money. I see no reason why you can't go out and buy one.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Iknow how you feel. My dad keeps telling me to wait and wait and wait to buy a new bow(my first compound) and wont let me go hunting


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

it doesn't matter what discipline you master, but you have to master one before you can go to the other. if you have target panic with a recurve, you will with a compound too. 

i would just work all the kinks out and then make the switch


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

Have you seen this ?

I don't know if it's what you're looking for, but it's certainly cheap enough.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1490236

Woody


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

need-a-bow said:


> Iknow how you feel. My dad keeps telling me to wait and wait and wait to buy a new bow(my first compound) and wont let me go hunting


The longer you wait the more money you get and the better bow and accesories you can buy. When It comes to archery, I don't think cheap is the way to go. Save your money for a nice quality made bow.


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> Its your money. I see no reason why you can't go out and buy one.


i agree with outdoorkid1 X2


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

Right now Im looking at a new Hoyt Powerhawk that bowhunter11 is selling and my dad actually promised to pay for any bow under $400 dollars if I kept good grades. I have an A- average but he keeps saying no and wait and no and wait


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Your money, your choice. Why should he have any say at that point? I think his issue might be that he's worried that if you don't put all the time and effort into becoming profficient with the recurve you might become a sloppy hunter (around here, I know, that's more common than anything else). 

However, if 40# is your first bow you may never reach the level of profficiency you require for hunting. That's a lot of weight for ANYONE to learn on, including full grown athletic men. 

There are lots of good deals for compound set ups for ~$300. These bows won't be much faster with hunting arrows, but at normal hunting distances (25 yards or less) you should be able to start hunting sooner. Likewise, it would take a lot of pressure off the recurve, so you could practice smarter and possibly become an even better shot later on.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

kegan said:


> Your money, your choice.


I would say that goes for different people. my dad doesnt like when I just go and blow money. In my case I have to buy a truck in 10 months, so I need to save all my pennies. parents are all different, I have friends that let there kids buy everything they want with there own money.. guess what? they dont own there own car now.. I would say just hang in there and show him that you have an interest in hunting and he might help you out. maybe ask for one for your b-day or Christmas, I got mine for Christmas.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Thnaks everyone! and yeah i think my dad thinks that a compound is "blowing" my money away. and if i were to get out all of the recurve kinks that would just give him another reason for me to hunt with a recurve.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

And the thing that made the maddest is that my grandfsther is the owner of a pawnshop so he always has a few bows laying around and my dad told me he was going to buy me a brand new z7 :tongue: for like 200$ becuse of my grandfather owning it but he didnt want to!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I would say that goes for different people. my dad doesnt like when I just go and blow money. In my case I have to buy a truck in 10 months, so I need to save all my pennies.


I'm sorry but that doesn't really make much sense. Your parents may find it much easier for you to have your own vehicle, but you shouldn't have to save all your money to pay for one. Likewise, there are very few instances where a tenager NEEDS a vehicle. They're black holes for cash. And it is YOUR money, whether they like it or not it's not theirs. Now if YOU have a desire to pruchase a truck that's completely different, in which case it wouldn't really be a matter of what your parents want at all in that instance.

As I said, it's your money. Not your parent's money. If it were their money... that'd be different. But it makes far more sense for you to buy something you'd like than ask for it for Christmas or your birthday, especially given the steep price tags:eye roll:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its' your money so use it when you want to.


----------



## hoytarcherygal (Sep 13, 2010)

if its something you truly want to do and will work at then its not blowing ur money away. You will have something to show for that money.


parkerd said:


> Thnaks everyone! and yeah i think my dad thinks that a compound is "blowing" my money away. and if i were to get out all of the recurve kinks that would just give him another reason for me to hunt with a recurve.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

if u really want to shoot compound then go for it, it's your money anyways just spend it wisely. I would start w/ something used and low priced just in case you dont like it so much. I would look into any of the Mission bows, they are made by Mathews and they are made of the same quality just they dont have all the bells and whistles, a little slower, but they are still smooth shooting bows and are low priced. and whatever bow you get, you need to get a smooth bow imo if you are still trying to get over target panic and if u do still have target panic after u get a compound, just shoot blank bale from point blank distance and focus on pulling throught the shot, if u need any help or got any questions please feel free to PM me.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you do go and get a compound, shoot all the ones that you can... and pick the one that you like the best. I would recommend a bow with a shorter valley so you are forced to pull through the shots and not collapse on the shot. target panic is a big issue with a compound since you are not pulling and holding all the weight, so if you collapse, flinch, creep, etc you will really know on a compound


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend starting with a good backtension release for starting (either a hinge or a resistance activated releases would work). Like N7709K said, target panic is hard to avoid with a compound and learning the correct way from the start we be a good thing to do. It will be an extra effort but if you learn to shoot backtension release you won't regret down the road.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

SUCCESS!!! :smile: he said the next one that came through my grandfathers shop that was ok for me he would let me get it


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

parkerd said:


> SUCCESS!!! :smile: he said the next one that came through my grandfathers shop that was ok for me he would let me get it


Good for you. Whats it gonna be?


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

Idk see my grandfather can have 3-4 matthews at one time or he could have an old pse so i just have to wait for him to get one i like and bam its mine. He told me not to waste my money on a brand new one he said wait for ur grandfather to get one in the shop. which is good for me becuse two weeks ago he had alot of nice new bows so now its a waiting game. mixed emotions about that. lol


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

So your just waiting for the next one to come in and thats going to be your bow. I would shoot it before you buy it to make sure you like it.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

I already thought aboutht that and my grandpa would take it back if i didnt like it.


----------



## TexasRaised (May 23, 2011)

I started hunting with my compound several years ago and since then I've picked up traditional archery. So I can tell u that tif you dnt solve your target panic youll have it compound or recurve. It's all about the release if your shooting a compound then you have to gently pull the trigger on the release aid, if you are shooting a recurve or longbow you gotta have a solid anchor and when you release you can't just let go you have to relax your fingers and let the string slide outta your fingers. Since I figured this out I've been shooting 290/300 or better every time in tournaments. Give it a try


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> The longer you wait the more money you get and the better bow and accesories you can buy. When It comes to archery, I don't think cheap is the way to go. Save your money for a nice quality made bow.


 I agree to that i started with cheap stuff just to get started and i regret it every day. Get the best you can get.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

parkerd said:


> SUCCESS!!! :smile: he said the next one that came through my grandfathers shop that was ok for me he would let me get it


If i were you i would make sure the bow is what you want and shoot it ALOT before you get it. Cuz it would suck if you started to shoot it and then didn't like it.


----------

